# Captn tribute thread



## heckler7 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jan 21, 2016)

Cap is definitely a cheeky bastard i believe that's the correct ausi term. Bunch of jews if you ask me lol

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2016)

Lol nice photo shop of azza's hole!


----------



## charley (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## the_predator (Jan 21, 2016)

Yeah, he is probably my favorite Aussie Jew


----------



## Watson (Jan 22, 2016)

Id like to ask if the Captn is born Aussie or Kiwi import?

ive seen him linking the Hakka in the past which is a Kiwi war dance....

(this is the Australian version of "is Obama a muslim")


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 23, 2016)

Griffith said:


> Id like to ask if the Captn is born Aussie or Kiwi import?
> 
> ive seen him linking the Hakka in the past which is a Kiwi war dance....
> 
> (this is the Australian version of "is Obama a muslim")


captn was raised by cannibals on papa new guinea


----------



## Watson (Jan 24, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> captn was raised by cannibals on papa new guinea



yeah I heard that one, also about him making them eat their own assholes when he grew up... I think Sil told me, but don't tell captn we know!


----------



## Mish (Jan 24, 2016)

charley said:


>



What's going on, in down under


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2016)

Mish said:


> What's going on, in down under
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk



...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... use your imagination ...[adult men in their underwear,posing]


----------



## Mish (Jan 24, 2016)

charley said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There all white


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Jan 25, 2016)

charley said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its how we recruit for the military here, so we make sure we get men who know how to handle other men..........


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 26, 2016)

None of those guys are real Aussies. They'd all be cracking chubbies.

Happy Straya day btw!


----------



## charley (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jan 27, 2016)




----------

